
Subdownloader: Free tool for automatic download/upload subtitles for videofiles - gasull
http://code.google.com/p/subdownloader/
======
delackner
I would pay happily even $5 per file for a web service that would just
translate subtitle files from english to japanese, even poorly. So many films
arrive late in Japan, and many classics are simply unavailable on DVD.

